# Orion, Paulie's & Vape King launching a Store!



## Michael (22/2/18)

*3 Powerhouses* in the South African Vape Scene are bringing a store at Menlyn Maine! *Orion*, *Paulies* and *Vape King* are here to satisfy you every vape need!​



More Details about *launch date* and maybe a few *specials* to follow!​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/2/18)

Nice one mike, assuming no one will ever hear the "waiting for the juice to be delivered" apology for yours or @Paulie

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## franshorn (22/2/18)

Open a Cape town store....

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Michael (23/2/18)

This is correct! NO more of the common phrase, "Out of Stock" lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Michael (23/2/18)

Definitely a location to look into for the future!


----------



## Cornelius (23/2/18)

Congrats once again.
Will the Launch be in March or later? Would like to plan my monthly purchases. Lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Michael (23/2/18)

Unfortunately cant disclose to much in terms of launch date but coming soon


----------



## Michael (23/4/18)

*28th of April, IT'S OFFICIAL!*​



*SEE YOU ALL THERE!*​


----------

